# Overclocking problem



## barthalamute (Aug 12, 2010)

Okay so as of recently I have been reading up on overclocking and finally decided to try overclocking my computer. After my attempt at overclocking i found my computer wouldnt start up windows and would keep crashing, i had to change the settings back to default in the bios. I could use some help.

So as for the specs that are important, i am running 2 DDR2 pc3200 ram cards (i think they're called ram cards, just saying ram felt awkward), a Gigabyte G41M-ES2L motherboard, and according to DirectX diagnostic an Award Modular Bios v6.00PG bios. In order to overclock my system I increased the FSB from 200 to 240 and instead of overclocking my Ram I used a FSB:Ram ratio, i read that this was bad because of gaps but i think i found a perfect ratio that would avoid that without overclocking my ram. (at least its what i believe to be a FSB:Ram ratio)

To double check, If i do the FSB:Ram ratio i dont need to change any DRAMM values or anything right? (the ram time/voltage values).

As for the cooling system i am running 2 fans, and as it is now speedfan tells me my processor without being overclocked is at 32 degrees C so im assuming overclocking it from 1.6-1.92ghz wont really be that big of a deal/

Oh also, if its important im running an Intel Pentium dual CPU E2140 @1.60 GHZ(2cpus) procesor.

Here are some pictures of the settings i had used on my bios.





















You guys let me know what i did wrong.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

this is how you overclock (actually there is a guide on this forum but I will tell you how).

You set overclocking to manual.
You set PCIe frequency to 100
You set the dram voltage to what the manufacturer states for your ram (correct term is DIMM stands for dual inline memory module)

You now increase the FSB by 10MHz save and reboot. If you get into windows go back to the bios and increase the FSB by 10MHz again.

Once you have increased by 60MHz you stress test with OCCT or prime95 for 1 hour, if your temps dont go above 60 degrees or the stress tests dont fail then repeat the FSB increase procedure.

What cpu are you using?
what cooler are you using?
what power supply are you using?

If you are using the standard cooler then stop you should overclock with a standard cooler.

If you are using a crap power supply then stop get a good power supply.


----------

